# Out-of-State driver in VA? No Ridesharing Insurance?



## Deeznuts (May 26, 2015)

As alot of VA Uber driver's know, the great Commonwealth of VA is sticking their spoon in the pot and requiring rideshare drivers to be registered, insured, and have trade dress on their vehicles. Being an out of state driver, I went ahead and submitted my application to be a Non-Resident TNC Driver. Here's the problem: Being out of state, no insurance company will insure me as a rideshare driver because my vehicle isnt registered in VA. Only company that will offer is USAA for me being in the military and having my car registered elsewhere, but they aren't offering the coverage as of yet. Any help would be apprieciated. Thanks.


----------

